# What do you like about Ethan Ralph?



## Magic Sun Daddy (Oct 5, 2022)

In recent times, Ethan Oliver Ralph has shown himself to be one of the most consistently entertaining lolcows discussed on this site. From his constant trouble with the law, to his hair trigger temper, to his bizarre attempts at flexing on people much more successful than him, Ethan Ralph stands head and shoulders above others in his sector (though not for the reasons he would claim.) Yet, despite being a living caricature of everything that's wrong with America, I'm able to find one or two things I genuinely like about the Gunt. I decided to make this thread to pay a bit of lip service to him, seeing as how he's provided us all with such entertainment over the years.

I kind of like his taste in music. 

When you think of Ralph and his music taste, you usually think of the moments of him engaging in acts of unintentional humiliation, from him doing the truffle shuffle in the parking lot of a 7/11, to celebrating not having to do jail time for being a sex offender. Classic moments all around, but most of the songs he plays are songs that I find myself vibing to in my day to day life. I'll be honest, Step by Step was a great song to open and cap off his streams.






His old streams are genuinely fun to listen to.

A lot of people caulk up Ralph's success with Metokur's constant presence on his classic streams and you're not going to hear me argue otherwise, but I think it's only fair to give the devil it's due. Back when Ralph was at least a functioning drunk, he was more than capable of holding his own in discussions with his guests. He knew when to let them go at it and when it was best to chime in with questions. 

...

I'll be honest, I thought I'd have more to say. You could say a lot about how funny it is to see him rage and seethe but I think it's more interesting to try and find the small kernels of gold buried within the giant turd that is Ralph. Do you have anything nice to say about the gunt? Shitposts and sarcasm are always welcome, but I want to see people really wrack their brains for some genuine compliments.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Oct 5, 2022)

Julay?


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 5, 2022)

His entertainment value and bmi.


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Oct 5, 2022)

Have seen some things he has done and i don't care, he is just someone you could find everywhere nothing special. If anything he is obnoxious loud but if you want me to find something positive i have to give him credit for his tenacity to keep on gunting.


----------



## Juhlonduss (Oct 5, 2022)

Dude is a _really _great dad, brother, and son.


----------



## 变性黑鬼 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hope for small-dicked men everywhere! You too can seduce otherwise independent men like Jim Metokur and Dick Masterson with your tiny willy. Assuming you can figure out his secrets!


----------



## Fully eshay skits bruh V3 (Oct 5, 2022)

Probably his persistence, alot of lolcows are the same way. They just never know when to quit.


----------



## Estate (Oct 5, 2022)

I like Piggy for his selfless sacrifice on the corn altar. No other man had the testicular fortitude to put a torch to his life, for our entertainment.
I unironically wish Piggy to live a long life and I truly loath any faggot that impedes Piggy in his endeavors. I especially dislike those that try to do him physical harm (faggot Cog) or interact with him via retarded gayops (faggot kinochet). These things go against this site's zeitgeist.
Just observe the hog in the bog.


----------



## Duke-Diggler (Oct 5, 2022)

He has the potential to become the next chris chan or spax3. That in itself, is a great quality.


----------



## McSchlomo (Oct 5, 2022)

I've said this before somewhere, but I think ER is actually not dumb. He has loads of other issues and he probably killed most of his IQ via various ways, but whenever I listen to him I get the impression he is relatively smart.

What I'm saying is he wasn't born a retard, this was nurture and not nature.

So I guess I kinda like that he can talk quite well when he is focused and as sober as he could be.


----------



## 3322 (Oct 5, 2022)

His taste in music? He plays jungle beats like 99% of the time. Whenever I tune in he is listening to some neighbor singing about asses and whores and drugs n shieeet. It actually makes his streams insufferable to watch on top of how boring they are.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the face he made when he got hit by Dan. Dude became Chinese for 5 seconds.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 5, 2022)

His willingness to destroy his own life for our entertainment.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Oct 5, 2022)

McSchlomo said:


> I've said this before somewhere, but I think ER is actually not dumb. He has loads of other issues and he probably killed most of his IQ via various ways, but whenever I listen to him I get the impression he is relatively smart.
> 
> What I'm saying is he wasn't born a retard, this was nurture and not nature.
> 
> So I guess I kinda like that he can talk quite well when he is focused and as sober as he could be.



Ralph is the living embodiment of the separation between intelligence and wisdom. Ralph knows some two dollar words he looks up on dictionary.com, sure, and was almost able to get a basic college degree; probably average to just barely below average intelligence. Ralph has never been wise, though. He doesn't know how to apply anything he learns in a positive way, and just makes the same retard mistakes over and over because he's too much of a prideful dick to have any humility or ability to introspect.  It puts a low ceiling on an already low foundation that is the Ralphamale's mental faculties, and thus the result was always going to be a raging fat man typing screeds on his myspace blog from Mexico because he refuses to grow in any way, and has never show the ability to grow in any way. That's why he was a lazy piece of shit NEET for his whole life into he fell ass backwards into a modicum of E-fame.

But, answering the question, Ralph's dancing is always good for a laugh, as is his ability to be easily manipulated into doing funny things to 'own' random faggots on the internet.


----------



## Fannyscum (Oct 5, 2022)

I like that Ralph is a fat retard who lacks the self awareness to not broadcast his stupidity for my enjoyment and he does it for free.


----------



## Snuckening2 (Oct 5, 2022)

Raindrops on gunt-folds and whiskers on kittens.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 5, 2022)

I like than Ethan Ralph is the poster child for the terminally online loser who can never log off but is constantly obsessed with criticism about himself while his body turns into Lovecraftian horrors. He’s got this lack of normality I find curious because any casual mention of Ethan Ralph brings up horror in the average person, and yet he’s found this little niche on the internet he can grift and make a living off of. Ralph’s life isn’t what a normal person would call “living” but because Ralph is always online it doesn’t matter, that’s his winning.


----------



## ░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ (Oct 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 5, 2022)

He puts a lot of white trash oomph behind every 'bitch'


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Oct 5, 2022)

He always gives money to his son Xander Vickers.
Big ups, Ralph.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Oct 5, 2022)

I think he has had some funny and good moments, like when he danced outside of The Blaze in his cowboy hat. I was team Ralph for that one and thought they should have let him in to go hog wild. He's also mean to Meigh a lot which is good because she's a sicko freak and I think his yellow hat rules.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 5, 2022)

Fat, and I will NOT have sex with him.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 5, 2022)

I like Ralphs resilience.
Most of his ayylaawgs like Kinochet, most people really, would crack under 1/10th of the shit Ralph eats (literally and figuratively) everyday. Granted he brings most of that on himself, but he just keeps trucking, like a motorized Weeble with Duracell batteries.
That brings me to point 2 - I like Ralph's willingness to immolate himself for our amusement, the man reels from crisis to crisis and has been the most consistent and active cow I've seen since Chris, who is only ahead of Ralph at this point because of an almost 10 year head start.
I like Ralph's funny truffle shuffle that he does when he gets happy.
I also like that Ralph makes Meigh miserable, because she's a fucking vile Clout Horse pedophile and a generally disgusting human being.
I like Ralphs temper. His rants are legit some of the most hysterical things I have ever seen.
Ralph is a vengeful, petty, vindictive man that embodies all 7 of the Deadly Sins, but he has a certain redneck charm to him that keeps me coming back to watch the trashfire.
Theres a lot of bad things I could say about him and have, but I'd be a liar if I said there was nothing I liked about him too.


----------



## Twinkletard (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the endless free entertainment he has provided me and his complete lack of shame.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the cholestrol in his arteries and the cirrohosis in his liver. I'm cheering them on.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Fat, and I will NOT have sex with him.


This brings up another good point about Ralph. I like that he’s the perfect model for how every man thinks he’s the best at fighting, driving, and fucking when we have proof he’s the absolute worst at all of them but will proudly assure himself in front of all his fans that it’s not the case.

Ralph goes viral for his road rage? Um actually it’s YOU who is a bitch and can’t drive. Ralph gets his ass beat twice? Actually it’s badass how long he fought for and you couldn’t last as long as the Ralphamale! Adriane Blaire talks about how the sex with Ralph was so bad she drugged him? Well… Ralph. Go on and talk about sex with Adriane Blaire.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Oct 5, 2022)

One of the few cows I just can't stand to watch. I tried, but within 3 seconds of hearing that hollering voice of his that sounds like it's stuck on capslock, I have to tap out.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 5, 2022)

I like how when he shits himself he shit all over the place


----------



## solidus (Oct 5, 2022)

He literally chimped out, and for that I thank him:


----------



## Chongqing (Oct 5, 2022)

I like how American he is. He seems more concentrated to me for some reason. 

I also like his accent and speaking voice. 

I loved how be flipped the double bird when he was on the ground in Portugal. It showed something courageous. I don't know if I would have had the balls to do that if I was in the same situation. Getting to see someone do that was kind of beautiful. It may be something I'll never see again.


----------



## RalphaMania (Oct 5, 2022)

I love the Killstream, simple as that.
Have a beautiful day @theralph


----------



## Freeman (Oct 5, 2022)

His ability to keep humiliating himself is admirable.


----------



## ReeferRoach (Oct 5, 2022)

Honestly, that righteous anger. I truly wish I could get anywhere as angry as Ethan does about the smallest of slights against him AND to feel right.


----------



## ffo kcuF (Oct 5, 2022)

Despite him being a fat ragetard he has somehow managed to trap a women in his orbit and produce offspring, that's kinda likable I guess.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Oct 5, 2022)

I think when he's not being a big pants shitting crybaby Ralph has a good sense of humor.  I go back to this a lot, but the DSP video he made where he was supposed to make a nice promotional video after losing to Jim in mortal kombat is still hilarious.  It's something he put a little bit of effort into and he did it after losing a contest, all in good humor.

Back in the day he was good at moderating a debate between two retards too.  Normally when I tune in to see people argue on the internet it devolves into a nonsense but Ralph could always stop it from getting stupid by getting frustrated.  People would start bitching at each other with no substance until it was just unintelligible noise and Ralph would start hollerin' to get things back on track.

He also really pissed off Brianna Wu that one time and for that I thank him.

Sadly Ralph has no capacity to even take part in a fun little contest or make recorded content.  There's no one left willing to show up and debate somebody else on the internet.  Now I'm not even sure what the fuck he does on the Killstream anymore aside from complain about people making fun of him.  John Flynt is probably still angry though.


----------



## bile demon (Oct 5, 2022)

He inflicted suffering on the Vickers family that will last a lifetime.


----------



## WolfeTone (Oct 5, 2022)

He's not stagnant, he changes with the flow of time and that's probably the most venerable thing about 'im.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Oct 5, 2022)

His only decent quality, far as I'm concerned, is he rarely makes featured so I can ignore him for a month at a stretch.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Oct 5, 2022)

I like that Ralph always finds a way to steal defeat from the jaws of victory. No matter how much of a W is about to come his way, he always manages to not only fumble the ball at the 1 yard line but double down on whatever massive L he takes. His ability to one-up his own failures is truly remarkable and it's ramping up to a point where he'll do something so self-destructive to own the a-logs that it'll become the pinnacle moment in Kiwifarms history.


----------



## .iota. (Oct 5, 2022)

i appreciate that he consistently thinks he's playing 4d chess, while he's actually just losing at checkers.

and, i'll admit that i'm in awe at the way his physiology defies the laws of physics.


----------



## Reversal (Oct 5, 2022)

I like Ralph for his bravery and tenacity. I don't think many others are brave enough to do what he does on camera with the knowledge it will be catalogued and remembered forever. He has no shame and will continue to perform like a circus monkey online until he accidently (or purposefully) kills himself from drugs and alcohol. For example, Ralph sharted himself on livestream. Also, he ate poop from a barely legal mentally ill girl's butthole and uploaded it to the internet himself. Despite both of those things, he is still here. Stunning and brave.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 5, 2022)

He's become the new face of trans rights, what a brave ally.


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Oct 5, 2022)

I genuinely love Ralph's vocabulary because its 50% shit I've only ever heard my grandma say (ex: "grist for my mill" and calling a woman a "tart" or a "trollop") and 50% 2000s wigger-speak.

Also this clip legitimately makes me laugh out loud every time I watch and its a testament to Ralph's insanity that it's barely a blip on the radar compared to his other unhinged behavior:





Thread link:


Perspicacity said:


> View attachment 2374173


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Oct 5, 2022)

Apart from the entertainment value it provides, his ability to just rage and dig himself into a pit, deeper and deeper, reminds me of the need to remain calm and composed, lest you father two spite babies, leak revenge porn, and get assaulted in a foreign land twice.

The Gunt ,with its hideously textured flesh and bisected form reminds me that the enjoyment of food and alcohol comes with a cost.  At the end of the day, the Gunt is a call to moderation in all things.


----------



## crab fucker (Oct 5, 2022)

Honestly I used to love watching the killstream. I never watched it for Ralph in particular but I'll give him this, he was really good at getting the right guests on for the right topic. He seems to have completely lost this trait along with his dignity so you couldn't pay me to watch one of his streams nowadays.


----------



## SneederFeeder (Oct 5, 2022)

His alogs manage to be consistently less entertaining and more obnoxious as Ralph has taken a backseat. Ralph has garnered so much hatred that his mere inaction can cause chaos.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Oct 5, 2022)

I like that Ethan Ralph is really REAL.

Real stupid.
Really delusional.
And like a really gnarly 17-car pile-up that you KNOW there's severed limbs, death, and other horrible shit in it but you just can not look away.


----------



## The First Fag (Oct 5, 2022)

Reading what retarded shit he's been up to always makes my day better. Even if it is only because I can say "at least I'm not this fat fag"


----------



## Absurdity (Oct 5, 2022)

I love how easily I can hate him with zero guilt or compassion while still laughing.


----------



## Boss Hawg (Oct 5, 2022)

His ability to be a fat alcohol-drenched retard and not be pitiable in anyway, but rather hilarious at times at his own expense.


----------



## Spiraling Rainbow (Oct 5, 2022)

The way he got so upset at Chrissie Mayr when she read that one superchat about how he made his dying mother hitchhike in the summer heat to her dialysis appointment. She innocently chuckled at the idea, and probably the word "dialysis", and Ralph's broke brain interpreted it as Chrissie knowing full well how he treated his mom, and cackling at the fact that she was dead. Easily one of his best moments for 2022. Rarely have I seen anyone get so worked up about how much they don't care what people say.


----------



## TomServo (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the fact the he absolutely can not control his anger. Rage pigs are fucking hilarious when they oink.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

I enjoy the fact he never fucking learns. Every greedy, shitty thing he does backfires hilariously on his ass and his only cope is “duh hadors”.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Oct 5, 2022)

I like that he’s a lightning rod that causes natural chaos wherever he goes.  He starts fights with creator, he holds grudges, he does stupid shit, and he acts like a scumbag and gets pissed off by trolls.     It just fucks and causes chao with every group he’s in, which is great for usually borin content creators.

He also has some fucking hilarious rants.   My favorites are the Aydin Paladin, the Oven Door, and the unhinged Rant at Jim and Flamenco at the Killstream Kingpin.


----------



## Easterling (Oct 5, 2022)

He makes me laugh but not in the way he'd like


----------



## Mr.Downer (Oct 5, 2022)

I honestly like his gunt, it's mesmerizing


----------



## MexicanJumpingBeans (Oct 5, 2022)

There are two things I love about Ralph. Firstly, I love telling my normie friends about how retarded he is and all his exploits. Usually gets a lot of laughs and questions asked about his sad life. Secondly, his gunt flaps remind me of the blood starved beast from Bloodborne.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Oct 5, 2022)

I like that he makes me feel better about being 20 pounds overweight. Sure, I'm the height of an actual man so it's not that crazy, but still.


----------



## David Brown (Oct 5, 2022)

>Back when Ralph was at least a functioning drunk, he was more than capable of holding his own in discussions with his guests. He knew when to let them go at it and when it was best to chime in with questions.
This to me is one of the saddest things about Ralph and part of what makes him a lolcow imo. He is entirely capable of not being a giant idiot piece of shit. He can act competently if he wants to. He just doesn't want to. He'd rather be a giant drunk fat idiot piece of shit.


----------



## Chimplord1997 (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the way he makes me feel less fat by comparison


----------



## Apochrypha (Oct 5, 2022)

I like the fact that whenever I feel like a waste of space or a fuckup I can watch his videos and feel better about my life choices.


----------



## Polentic (Oct 6, 2022)

Theres a clip of him saying augie and flamenco had hardcore anal sex and it is the funniest thing ever.
Definitely his uncensored retardation,


----------



## lilmayo420 (Oct 6, 2022)

I unironically get a kick out of him acting like a wrestling heel. That shit is hilarious. Also the pettiness is just completely fucking wild. I wish I could be as passionate about how much he hates kiwifarms and metokur about anything. I like the guy.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Oct 6, 2022)

How easy it is to make him holler when you attack his insecurities.


----------



## Assburger Apocalypse (Oct 6, 2022)

Since Nick Fuentes became rich enough to not depend on superchats anymore he stopped reading them and the show suffered as consequence. You gotta give it to Gunt, he could have Donald Trump as guest and he'd tell him to shut up to read some superchats!


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 6, 2022)

I like that he's an irredeemable retarded wigger who sometimes does something so stupid it gets posted here so we can laugh at him.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Oct 6, 2022)

I like people giving him money so he can go to Portugal. Still waiting for the final part of this great and inspiring trilogy of travel-kino.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 6, 2022)

The outpouring of affection in this thread brings a warm glow to my heart.
I wonder what Ralph thought finding this when he normally gets pages of hatemail lol.
See Ralph?
I always said we were your biggest fans.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Oct 6, 2022)

I sort of admire the low inhibition thing he has going on. I'm sure it's because of his booze addiction and rampant pill popping not because he's confident but it's still very amusing. He just doesn't think before acting and it creates great drama.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Oct 6, 2022)

I actually liked Ralph before he went full Gunt. 
He could actually be somewhat smart when it came to conversations and did a good job running the early killstreams. 
But...well we all know what happened.


----------



## Punished Lobsterchu (Oct 6, 2022)

I like when he dances on camera and hollers over basketball American music.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Oct 7, 2022)

Can't say I "like" it per say, but I am actually impressed that he is still going and I mean going, not just merely existing like some other GG or IBS extras, and all of this despite the number of bridges he burned, all incredibly stupid shit he did and his reputation of an absolute fuckup.


----------



## 56 others (Oct 7, 2022)

I like how he went from doing a great interview with David Duke, to being genuinely repulsive in every way. That takes serious skill and several CTEs


----------



## Fenrir Ratatoskr (Oct 7, 2022)

Not much tbh.
Whatever semblance of talent there was is long evaporated with all the alcohol from his cabinet.
But he is kinda funny to behold when he freaks out, especially when he squeal-tones his voice when he's desperate to deny something. Like the time he lost his shit over Nick Rekieta grimacing at his shart. That was funny.

This ring kissing cozy.tv Mexican hideout era is lacking direct funny, but feels like the pressure build up to yet another corn sacrifice.


----------



## Homunculi First (Oct 7, 2022)

Whatever else you want to say about Ralph his little r-word coke dances are pretty great.


----------



## JustStopDude (Oct 7, 2022)

Ralph lives a miserable existence, sacrificing peace, privacy, and sobriety to make an amount of money that I wouldn't get out of bed for. 

Makes me feel special.


----------



## PhoBingas (Oct 7, 2022)

I admire his "Yew'll have to keel me to sthap me!" Attitude


----------



## I-chi (Oct 7, 2022)

Well, if it's possible to have liked something about him; he had a good punch to him back before this whole mess devolved into what it was. When he was still on the level and not coping with the drugs and drinking, some of the Killstream's original appeal for me at least was how generally chill it could be. Not dead air, but natural conversation that was easy to follow along with. Sometimes legit funny shit from what I remember. 

I guess that's it. It's all just gross and pathetic now.


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Oct 7, 2022)

I love how he actually has convinced himself that his poor existence in literal squalor is success. He's an actual, below the poverty line white trash poor person who thinks having a few thousand dollars in the bank makes him rich/successful.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Oct 8, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> He's become the new face of trans rights, what a brave ally.


Ralph and Vordy. The best allies ever.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 8, 2022)

He used to conduct good interviews and his show was the hub for internet drama.


----------



## ArmouredRobin (Oct 8, 2022)

During the peak of IBS, the debates arguments that took place on his streams were genuinly entertaining to watch. Around this time he also managed to pull in some great guests for a channel of his size, which is an impressive feat.

A bit more recently, I have to thank Ralph for being such quality entertainment over the past 2-3 years. All of the Covid bullshit often had me quite down but Ralph was reliably there to make me laugh through the whole thing - however unintentionally it may have been.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Oct 8, 2022)

The unmasking of flagging faggot Matt Jarbo was top tier entertainment.





And then there's MC Jarbo with hits like


----------



## Ol' Slag (Oct 8, 2022)

Ralph is unintentionally funny. 

His ability to curb suffering the worst fate for his actions and remain unscratched but still get fucked is pretty hilarious. He is like DSP, if DSP was total trailer trash.

An example would be being able to avoid jail time but due to his course of his actions, he now is hiding out in a shitty Mexican hovel to avoid litigation and child support.


----------



## Eggg (Oct 9, 2022)

I like his little pig dances and truffle shuffles.


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Oct 9, 2022)

I too would like someday to own a horse.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 9, 2022)

He'll die someday.

Does that count?


----------



## John Wesley Hardin (Oct 9, 2022)

His willingness to shit his pants live, day after day, clip after clip. He’s so dedicated to the grift that he doesn’t even have time to go to the bathroom. Serious Sigma male grindset vibes.


----------



## Windsock (Oct 9, 2022)

he's the catalyst for this whole sphere or as he calls it the sektur , without him we wouldn't have a lot of primo content we look fondly back on now.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Oct 10, 2022)

Ralph is very entertaining, probably the most entertaining lolcow in existence at the moment.  But even that's starting to slip a bit.  The Gunt Hunt stuff is funny, but it feels like it peaked at Portugal II and now he's afraid to go out and do more stupid shit to embarrass himself with.  Maybe he's legitimately worried about head trauma seeing how often he gets punched in the face.
Here's hoping Ralphamania rejuvenates some of that all time banger energy.


----------



## RangerBoo (Oct 11, 2022)

Despite the fact that Ralph has stated that he wants me dead and hanging from a ceiling, I will say that I do find Ralph entertaining. Unlike the other cows on this site, Ralph genuinely makes me laugh at his antics. He isn't like other cows, especially like the trannies over at Stink Ditch, that make me cringe in abject horror. Instead Ralph brightens my day with his impotent hollering and tough guy bravado.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 11, 2022)

I forgot, Ralph used to be strongly against ambushing guests on his show back in the day which showed some integrity.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Oct 11, 2022)

I like that he filmed Chris Chan’s arrest.  That’s also literally the only thing I know about him.


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Oct 11, 2022)

I like that he genuinely pisses a lot of people off by essentially doing shit everyone else does and he leans into being this places' villain. It is absolutely hilarious how much he pisses some people off here on these boards. There are faggots here that spend ALMOST 24/7 on here seething at him instead of living an actual life.


----------



## EyeGuy (Oct 11, 2022)

His principled, consistent, anti-zionism (since the age of thirteen!). 

I'm not even kidding; it's nice to have a dumb southern goycattle to laugh at without having to feel like I'm betraying an ally.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 11, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> His principled, consistent, anti-zionism (since the age of thirteen!).
> 
> I'm not even kidding; it's nice to have a dumb southern goycattle to laugh at without having to feel like I'm betraying an ally.


but he hasn't been, he has flip flopped over this just like everything else. He even tried to discredit the dude who had the dog he killed by saying he was a Jew so it was totally based to bully him. Like everything else with ralph his stances change to please whatever retards he's trying to fit in with.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Oct 11, 2022)

I do not like anything about Ethan Ralph. I don't find him amusing. He's basically everything wrong with white people.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 12, 2022)

I wish he best alcoholism and actually turned his life around. There was a point I pitied him. But that’s long gone now.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 13, 2022)

I like Ralph for the fact that even when I'm having one of those days where nothing goes right, everything is shit and I get home exhausted and find myself wondering how the fuck I'm gonna make it through another day, I can look at Ralph and be genuinely glad that I'm not him.
I like that Ralph always cheers me up with how fucking terrible his life choices are.


----------



## Hambubger (Oct 13, 2022)

I love that he absolutely has no shame or embarrassment in his 600lb body nobody in the world would ever release a sextape where he thumbs a starfish and eats it on camera thinking it's the new Kim K and Ray J sex tape


----------



## Salvatore Leone (Oct 13, 2022)

Ralph is funny when he acts like a wigger or dances in public.


----------



## joebobmurphy (Oct 13, 2022)

His tenacity. After that first beatdown he took in Portugal, you would think he would take some time to convalesce. I certainly would, if I got my face pounded into a crater like he did. However, I'm not Ralph. He said fuck that and went straight back to Portugal a few weeks later and let everyone know where he was, like a motherfucking boss. Then he got his ass kicked again, this time on camera. Did it slow him down? Fuck no. Now he's in Mexico preparing to play touch butt with the cartels. The dude's like the Romans in the first Punic War. Four whole fleets lost because the dipshits didn't know what bad weather looks like, and they still kept going and won. Keep going, Ralph. I'm sure it won't end with a video featuring you, alot of blood, and Funky Town playing in the background.


----------



## Black Spruce (Oct 13, 2022)

That one time he tried to raise money for the childhood cancer charity where youtube and the charity fucked him (and the kids) over for it on account of a hit piece by a journalist. First I ever heard of him, and the only thing he's ever done that I think he can be commended for.

Also his _kid diddler _hat is fucking hilarious and has made me laugh every time I've seen it. So there's that.


----------



## R. Budd Dwyer (Oct 14, 2022)

I appreciate that Ralph puts boots on the ground to get his ass kicked and embarrass himself, rather than just mouth off from behind a computer.  

And I'll never forget the shart that changed the world. I was hospitalized when he shit himself on stream last year. The posts about it on this site, the various commentary videos and his refusal to admit the truth made me laugh really hard during a difficult time.


----------

